# Wow, Effexor XR with Klonopin.



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, ......don't know if it is going to wear off. But I took one of my brothers 75mg Effexor XR and 2mg Clonazepam and WOW. Prosocial and anxiety is totally gone.


Anyone experienced this on Effexor?


----------



## vak3 (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately no, even though I take effexor daily.

I dont know if I have enough authority to say this, but should you really be taking your brother's meds? They could screw things up if you aren't careful, there could be strange side effects that you dont know about or interactions with your body that only a doctor would know about. Think about that, ok?


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

vak3 said:


> Unfortunately no, even though I take effexor daily.
> 
> I dont know if I have enough authority to say this, but should you really be taking your brother's meds? They could screw things up if you aren't careful, there could be strange side effects that you dont know about or interactions with your body that only a doctor would know about. Think about that, ok?


Agreed. 
OP: Seems like you have an impulsive personality a tad, so just popping 2 mg of Klonopin doesn't seem like the smart thing to do. Effexor also takes a few weeks to feel effects if I'm not mistaken. So I'm happy you feel prosocial and happy, but I doubt it will last.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

The clonazepam are mine.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Could it be, that the clonazepam and its 5-HT increase worked along with Effexor's reuptake inhibition of 5-HT and the two together worked really well for your mood? It seems certainly possible and because clonazepam is reasonably fast acting this could be it. 

I'm no expert, this is just a guess.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me tell you that I had the best night ever on this combination.No anxiety. I usually hate meeting people I don't know, my friend from Canada was over, .....and he invited some of his other mates over to meet us. I was practically the centre of attention, cracking jokes and telling stories. 

Being comfortable in a social situation like that is usually my worst nightmare. I think this is too good to be true. So I am going to wait to see if the effexor effect wears off. I don't know if this is a manic episode, or if I am experiencing normality for the first time. 

"Could it be, that the clonazepam and its 5-HT increase worked along with Effexor's reuptake inhibition of 5-HT and the two together worked really well for your mood?"

I am looking up some information just now to see if that could be what happened. I will keep you posted.


If it doesn't loose its effect, ....then I won't even need to go on Nardil like my pdoc was wanting me to.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't this mix kind of what Nardil would do anyway?


Also forgot to mention, ...was in a busy shop, ...long queue and I didn't care. Stood and talked to the cashier.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

gillettecavalcad3 said:


> Isn't this mix kind of what Nardil would do anyway?
> 
> Also forgot to mention, ...was in a busy shop, ...long queue and I didn't care. Stood and talked to the cashier.


Maybe Effexor XR, or even Effexor XR + Mirtazapine ( ie california rocket fuel) if your game, before trying out nardil. As euphoria has pointed out, this combo has been shown to be as effective as parnate (another unselective irreversible MAOI) without the need for a special diet, and less drug -drug interactions.

With that said, I have nothing against Nardil, if youd rather try that go for it, just suggesting some other options.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey jim, .....if these effects last. Then my troubles will be behind me.


My pdoc will have no problems at all with this combo. I would also like to add that it is only the XR that work like this.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds cool, will be interesting to hear how the combo works out.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

The Effexor didn't do anything to you. The klono did. Don't take high doses of Effexor on a whim.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

What are you talking about? I have been on Clonazepam for 6 years. Yes it helps the anxiety, ....but when I added the Effexor XR into the mix, ....it was a really powerful combination.

I know what I am doing. Been on Clonazepam for 6 years prn and never built tolerance.

I tried Effexor last night because I though that this combo would act similar to an MAOI.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah SRI drugs usually take weeks before they affect you positively, but a high dose of Effexor could act as a mild DRI and we all know DRIs elicit instant positive responses (cf. cocaine). Maybe the NRI effects were useful too.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah but at what dose does dopamine come into effect with Effexor XR? Isn't it something ridiculously high, that would just give you tons of side-effects anyway?


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

What I don't understand is why it worked so well on first dose. 

I am doing some research just now and will come back with some links.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

RockiNToM said:


> Yeah but at what dose does dopamine come into effect with Effexor XR? Isn't it something ridiculously high, that would just give you tons of side-effects anyway?


Because supposedly Effexor boosts dopamine in 2 different ways -

a) Since dopamine is inactivated by norepinephrine reuptake in frontal cortex, which largely lacks dopamine transporters, venlafaxine can increase dopamine neurotransmission in this part of the brain through it's norepinephrine reuptake action.

and

b) blocks the dopamine reuptake pump at high doses.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Searching the web I can't find many discussions about this med combo, I'll keep hunting.


Going to meet an old friend tonight that I haven't seen in years. Took my Clonazepam and Effexor XR. Don't feel any panic at all. 


Had a phone consultation with doc today, .....and she is fine with me taking this combo. I will be seeing her next week. We did speak about the two week wash out period if I want to go down the Nardil route.

My brother has been on this combo for 2 years and says it doesn't loose it's efficacy, if that is the case then this will be the perfect combo for me. I want to find out some more info on this drug combo on the web.

I'll keep you guys posted on how I get on.


----------



## hightimes2 (Apr 13, 2009)

thats just the Klonopin working. 

yes, benzos do work. i wish they worked forever without tolerance and addiction though.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Read the previous posts please. I have been on Clonazepam for 6 years. It wasn't just the clonazepam, ...because, eh, I know the effects well. When I mixed with the effexor I because prosocial.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

I definitely think it's something to do with both Effexor XR and clonazepam working on 5HT, since one increases and the other inhibits the reuptake. That's the only reason I can think of for the effect you were feeling, and perhaps also why so instant.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I should probly ask, what dose did you take of the Effexor XR? since it's a very dose dependent drug, knowing the dosage might help explain whats going on, rather than all this speculation.


----------



## Malyia (Aug 20, 2009)

*Effexor*



gillettecavalcad3 said:


> Wow, ......don't know if it is going to wear off. But I took one of my brothers 75mg Effexor XR and 2mg Clonazepam and WOW. Prosocial and anxiety is totally gone.
> 
> Anyone experienced this on Effexor?


I take Effexor (day) and Seroquol at night. Works ok for me. Does anyone actually have a good experience with Effexor? I took it last year and it worked somewhat I guess. I didn't actually take it for to long. I think that it starts working much faster than they say. I can feel the difference when I am on it and when I am off. Just wanted to say I like it so far. The Seroqoul knocks me out at night so i wake up refreshed and not up all night anxious.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello people, .....update here. Not been on here lately because Effexor XR 150mg and 2mg of Clonazepam has turned me into a social monster. This is the 7th day on this combo and I have experienced NO side effects. I have searched online and don't understand why it has worked so early.

No anxiety is the most amazing experience for me. I have never felt this way before. I have a major confidence boost also. Last night I met a girl, .....meeting her again at the weekend. Situations I never would have seen myself in.

It has been a great week and I 'hope' this combo doesn't poop out.

Searching online this drug seems to get a bad rep. Don't understand why. But this is just my personal experience.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

gillettecavalcad3 said:


> Hello people, .....update here. Not been on here lately because Effexor XR 150mg and 2mg of Clonazepam has turned me into a social monster. This is the 7th day on this combo and I have experienced NO side effects. I have searched online and don't understand why it has worked so early.
> 
> No anxiety is the most amazing experience for me. I have never felt this way before. I have a major confidence boost also. Last night I met a girl, .....meeting her again at the weekend. Situations I never would have seen myself in.
> 
> ...


This is very interesting to hear, I'm glad this is working well for you, and don't worry about it getting a bad rep, if it works well for you then the benefit to risk ratio needs to be taken into account, and it seems like your getting alot of benefits. 150 mg is a good dose. Most people start at 37.5 mg and slowly tirate up, so this may also contribute to your early response, hard to say though.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe it's just the clonazepam that helps you so much, I've never heard that Effexor XR acts that fast. But cool to hear you found something that helps you so much.


----------



## dirty rich (Aug 21, 2009)

i'm not a doctor but that's probably just the effect from the klonopin not the antidepressant


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

dirty rich said:


> i'm not a doctor but that's probably just the effect from the klonopin not the antidepressant


he's said before that hes already been on the same dose of klonopin for a few years, and knows how he responds to it alone.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jim is right, ....it seems to give me a huge energy boost and confidence boost. On clonazepam I was never as energetic and outgoing.


I'll keep you guys posted on my next few weeks on this combo.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Can Wellbutrin or Cymbalta be used in exhange fo effexor? and while I loved klonopin, xanax is a bit better at relaxing me or maybe valium. I've tried both Nardil and Parnate and eat my normal diet except I didn't like the side effects. it's too bad my current pdoc bailed on me... but that's another story


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I'm surprised that 75mg of Effexor had any effect on you. I started at 150mg and stayed there for about 6 weeks with no effect. My doctor increased it to the max 300mg and it feels like a completely different med!


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

No Limit why don't you try Effexor XR mate? You already gave that a bash? 

Catlover4100 I am on 150mg XR daily. That was after I had a phone consultation with my pdoc. 150 feels a bit like a stimulant. Conversations are no longer a struggle.

You say 300 mg feels like a different drug, ......could you elaborate a bit more please?

Thanks.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Effexor was the last SSRI I tried before trying MAOIs for awhile. I only used it for less than a month though. Didn't enjoy tapering off of that though. I'll give it a go though. As much as I want to try Klonopin with this, I took 1MG before going to work today and I was dozing off. I hope Remeron doesn't do that same thing. Can I try another benzo with the Effexor?


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Effexor I found was reasonably good at eliminating some of my anixety, but it didn't work so well for my depression. The other problem I had with it, was that it made me constipated all the time, and it was always an effort to do the business, which isn't pleasant. I never went above 75mg so it's hard for me to know whether things could have improved at 150mg but after coming off and going through the withdrawal, I really wouldn't want to go back on that and come off again if I had to, not a pleasant experience.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

The only reason why I want to try Wellbutrin is that it gives you energy. Something I'm lacking at the moment. Probably the reason why that, even though I'm motivated, I'm too lazy to do anything about it. Too bad my current pdoc bailed out on me while I was on his medication (Tripleptal). What a jerk. Anyway I think I might stay clear of medications until I can find another doc that can get me this combo.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

No Limit said:


> As much as I want to try Klonopin with this, I took 1MG before going to work today and I was dozing off. I hope Remeron doesn't do that same thing. Can I try another benzo with the Effexor?


If you do take remeron, don't attempt to take it prn before going out like you would klonopin, because I gaurantee remeron will make you doze off. It's immediate effects are more akin to a hypnotic than to the anxiolytic benzos, So stick to klonopin for going out.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes Remeron is just as powerful as some sleeping meds. I know that in comparison to zopiclone (which is quite a powerful sleeping med) it can be just as good.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

An update for people who are interested. Seen my pdoc today and she is really happy with this combo working so well. 2 more weeks on Effexor 150mg, .....and if we have to we are going to up the dosage to 300mg. I now have a repeat prescription for Clonazepam which is great as we have came to the conclusion that a main part of my anxiety is due to Gaba.

Well, .....I no longer ignore phone calls from friends and I am out socializing all the time now. Met a lovely girl.

This is what it feels like to be normal. It's actually quite rare for effexor to work so fast but it does happen so I am told, and the mix with clonazepam works amazingly well together.

But the best thing is, .....NO side effects from the effexor XR.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats really good to hear, even if you do experience some side effects in future, you could try augamenting it with mirtazapine to cancel them out, and enhance effexors efficacy.


----------



## piccolakitten (Jul 29, 2013)

hi Gillet...this is really interesting. i just discovered a reference to combining effexor or similar with clonazepam by the doctor who is on fox news. some note about the effectiveness of combining..sorry cant remember his name but get to his website via Fox news...so it was interesting to read your story. i have been on effexor 150 for some time [doses above this interfered with sleep] and by accident found that .5 clonazepam helped with sleep along with 50 quetiapine. recently i tried one .5 clonazepam during the day and felt relaxed, not so anxious i thought. but i really would like to achieve the wow factor you talk about...that seems missing from my treatment even though i dont seem depressed. i have taken .5 clonazepam with my effexor this morning...will see how the day goes and maybe try a bigger dose if it works. i would have thought 2 mg clonazepam would have put you to sleep as it is given to calm me for sleep? im interested to see how your story goes!


----------



## piccolakitten (Jul 29, 2013)

ps. did you take the clonazepam in the morning with the effexor?


----------



## Algause (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi, my name is Ashleigh. I have a history of anxiety and depression. Depression can come from other health issues such as hypo-thyroidism, as I learned with my first battle, so It almost became normalcy. It’s good to always keep an eye on your physical health first, as they intertwine. PTSD struck hard after witnessing an OD.. I have been dealing with it for 3 years.. I finally went to the doctor, as my breakdowns began to interfere with my job and what I was prescribed was klonopin 1 mg and the lowest dose of Effexor. They definitely are a miracle when you can’t fight tragedy, me saying this as a single mom of a child, with an addict father, who does not take government assistance, but before this time in my life, and before life being about more than me, I would have never, ever given these meds a Chance and maybe I should have, but my gut says no. I’ve always ran, and ate well and did the best I could do, even while dealing with Crohn’s disease and becoming so sick I felt hopeless. My point here is, don’t play around with these types of medication without saying a doctor. You will withdrawal and become very sick. Being that I’ve dealt with an addict, I’ve witnessed the horror of withdrawal, and have been terrified to get help. Unless you go to the doctor and they help you with medications for your situation and you have things you have to do and truly can’t complete (not, don’t want to, no one enjoys work) or a child who relies on you that you feel is impacted by your health condition, or loved ones in general, I would leave those alone. I am terrified of how I’ll feel when I get past this part of my life.


----------

